# Kyle Rittenhouse. Opinions?



## fbb1964 (2/9/20)

Was just wondering what the general opinion in SA is re this. Nothing more. Very positive support from AU in general for what and how he defended himself that's all.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (2/9/20)

I fully support the right to self-defence, but I have a question.
If he was protecting business with the other armed individuals, how did he end up alone, on the street (in the middle of the hostile enviroment) without any backup? He is still a minor after all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (2/9/20)

alex1501 said:


> I fully support the right to self-defence, but I have a question.
> If he was protecting business with the other armed individuals, how did he end up alone, on the street (in the middle of the hostile enviroment) without any backup? He is still a minor after all.


I agree it's a good question. My understanding is he was chased by this three BLM protestors attacking him and defended himself. That's all. How he got separated and with no support being alone who knows? Seems he has the support he needed now.

https://www.news.com.au/finance/wor...e/news-story/be3271c7f8d0e099b10a6301bcd1ff9c

https://www.salon.com/2020/08/30/ch...sed-kenosha-shooter-kyle-rittenhouse_partner/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (2/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> I agree it's a good question. My understanding is he was chased by this three BLM protestors attacking him and defended himself. That's all. How he got separated and with no support being alone who knows? Seems he has the support he needed now.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/finance/wor...e/news-story/be3271c7f8d0e099b10a6301bcd1ff9c
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2020/08/30/ch...sed-kenosha-shooter-kyle-rittenhouse_partner/



However that story ends up (acquitted or not), he'll have to live the rest of his life with a fact that two people died by his own hand, and the only winners (as always) will be lawyers and the media.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## alex1501 (2/9/20)

Just to sum up. With the available information IMO dude acted within his rights in the given situation.
However, that entire situation (with riots and everything) is stupid, preventable and the body count is growing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## fbb1964 (2/9/20)

My personal opinion. Gun control and disarming the population doesn't work. Violent criminals don't follow rules..

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## alex1501 (2/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> My personal opinion. Gun control and disarming the population doesn't work. Violent criminals don't follow rules..
> 
> View attachment 206306



Who is talking about gun control?
National guard should brake the riots and put that madness to rest.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fbb1964 (2/9/20)

alex1501 said:


> Who is talking about gun control?
> National guard should brake the riots and put that madness to rest.


Gun control was just a personal opinion illustrated with this incident that's all. Nothing more..
Where were the police that should never have allowed this to happen and escalate in the first place anyway?

The democrats wanted that to happen. They hoped Trump brings in the National Guard to deal with the BLM problem they themselves created. But Trump outflanked their thinking and put the responsibility of dealing with BLM riots back to the democrat states and governors to deal with it. The democrat BLM plan backfired..brilliant political move by Trump for democrat voters to see what the democrat state govt is doing to their own states..remember a fascist and dictator uses the national guard? Thats what the democrats wanted to prove their alligations against Trump. There look at the fascist and dictator. Nogo 

Interesting article I saw last night.. It's an opinion nothing more but people can decide for themselves if they agree or not.

https://richardsonpost.com/harryrichardson/18148/predicting-another-trump-win/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> The democrats wanted that to happen. They hoped Trump brings in the National Guard to deal with the BLM problem they themselves created. But Trump outflanked their thinking and put the responsibility of dealing with BLM riots back to the dem states and governors to deal with it. The dem BLM plan backfired..



While they play politics, thousands of small businesses and endless lives are being destroyed, first with a lockdown and now with stupid riots. Who will score in the end?
Left and right in America are two wings of the same vulture.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


So she went with the "slippery slope" logical fallacy, very disingenuous of her.
I wonder if she'd like to experience a skateboard to head to see what its like?

However, if children had the resources and ability to do that, there'd be a lot less child rapists running around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## alex1501 (3/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/9/20)

alex1501 said:


> ????



The Left being themselves again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## alex1501 (3/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Left being themselves again.



I would expect nothing less.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (3/9/20)

I did think about it
and agree, child rapists should be shot.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/9/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964 (14/9/20)

Right on cue from the far left. The violent attacker now becomes the victim..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Right on cue from the far left. The violent attacker now becomes the victim..
> 
> View attachment 207468

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)

*Kyle Rittenhouse, Accused Kenosha Killer, Won't Face Gun Charges In Illinois*
https://www.npr.org/sections/live-u...MloJsDbYdfth_xzlNmNwIJ5JLg-NsldXrJA42swlL8zgA

Reactions: Like 3


----------

